# Website about "Safe" Foods



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*This website is very informative in light of the recalls: http://petsitusa.com/blog/?p=210*


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Whew!! That was extensive.
Thanks for posting it. Im still confused if I am giving the best dry food for now.
Does anyone know if Royal Canine is really ok?Also Holly really misses her lil ceasars square,still no?
They're now sticking their noses up at steak and eggs!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks. I saw that the Dingo Chicken Jerky Strips have been recalled due to Salmonella. I just had bought a pack of those Tuesday at Target for the very first time. Now I have to throw those away too.







I'd already gave Hannah & Boo one each. Thankfully they are both fine so far.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Only the Royal Canin canned foods have been implicated but NOT in the Menu foods recall. It seems one of THIER suppliers miscalculated the amount of Vitamin D. Check the RC website at www.royalcanin.com

I free-feed Pico the Royal CAnin liver diet kibble and feel comfortable now continuing that. He also eats home-cooked wet food.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for posting this link. Very informative!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This was very informative, and eased my mind. I also called my pet food store for further clarification when the recall first came out. Bonnie eats Stellla and Chewy's and a little Solid Gold; both are considered very good, high quality foods. Although I'm a little concerned that Solid Gold's dry food is made by Diamond. Weren't they involved in a recall within the last year or so? Anybody remember? 

EDIT: Just found a link to the Diamond Food recall of 2005 - Solid Gold was not named.

http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/diamond12_05.html


----------



## cairoluv (Mar 4, 2007)

> Only the Royal Canin canned foods have been implicated but NOT in the Menu foods recall. It seems one of THIER suppliers miscalculated the amount of Vitamin D. Check the RC website at www.royalcanin.com
> 
> I free-feed Pico the Royal CAnin liver diet kibble and feel comfortable now continuing that. He also eats home-cooked wet food.[/B]



Didn't know if this was posted anywhere else - there are so many different discussions going on about this. I am having a horrible time replacing my boys food so they are stuck with homemade wet food until I can find a dry food that is safe - One of my boys started throwing up when I gave him NB Duck and Potato so I am still searching. 

Royal Canin recalled these foods in the US: 

http://www.royalcanin.us/

Frequently Asked Questions and Answers
(Updated April 21 2007) 

April 19, 2007

Dear Royal Canin USA Customer,

It is with sincere regret that I inform you of a new and unfortunate development with some of our pet food products.

Although we have no confirmed cases of illness in pets, we have decided to voluntarily remove the following dry pet food products that contain rice protein concentrate due to the presence of a melamine derivative. 

ROYAL CANIN SENSIBLE CHOICE® (available in pet specialty stores nationwide)

- Chicken Meal & Rice Formula Senior DRY DOG FOOD 
- Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Puppy DRY DOG FOOD
- Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Adult DRY DOG FOOD
- Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Senior DRY DOG FOOD
- Rice & Catfish Meal Formula Adult DRY DOG FOOD

ROYAL CANIN VETERINARY DIET™ (available only in veterinary clinics)

- Canine Early Cardiac EC 22™ 
- Canine Skin Support SS21™
- Feline Hypoallergenic HP23™


----------

